# OC TruDefinition Duration vs GAF Timberline HD



## cdwilliamson

I'm in the process of obtaining quotes for a roof replacement on my mother's home. She has a hip roof, 4/12 pitch, 26 squares old 3 tab likely 20+ years old. I've interviewed 5 contractors, all of which have set opinions and allegiance to certain brands of shingles. But, 2 of the 3 I am leaning towards suggest GAF Timberline. One guy said he only installs the OC TruDefinition Duration; nothing else. Both companies have had their issues in the past. The other two say OC is garbage and would never install them. 

I've heard several people say the SureNail in the OC Duration is ideal for managing blowouts with nails going through the shingles. But, it seems the seals and that thick nailing strip also manage to trap water and lead to shingle and fastener failure. Of course, the other side of that coin was that the GAF shingles have such a small nail line that blow out happens often and creates issues down the road as well as warranty issues. 

What's the deal...? I live in Virginia Beach, VA. Weather is mostly mild year round. Winters do get cold, but doesn't snow too often. My main concern is ensuring my mother doesn't get slammed with a failed roof 5-10 years because of a poor install or poor product.


----------



## Coverallsolutions

*Owens Corning Duration*

I was a big GAF roof installer for 15 years. Over the last few years I've made the switch to Owens Corning Tru Definition Duration shingles and Duraridge hip and ridge. Found the surenail strip to be a brilliant idea. http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------

